

The 3 Keys to Good Public Speaking - babooo404
http://www.centernetworks.com/public-speaking

======
fourlittlebees
Heh. Skewers several of the "tech blogosphere" it-people. Too bad they'll
think it doesn't apply to them.

~~~
moses1400
of course it applies to them and they know it - but no one in their small gang
will ever tell them

